# The Sopranos



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anbody watch this ?

New series starts tonight. I love mafia films. Godfather is probably my favorite film or films I should say.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy.

I tried watching this but found it very diffucult. I mean you are supposed to empathise with the core characters in this sort of drama but every time I see that big fat thug, throwing his weight around and intimidating people, I just want to kick his head in. Not that I could but you know what I mean. I have no time for bullys.

The Godfather on the other hand was a brilliant piece of drama. It did not glamourise the mafioso lifestyle at all. In the end the main character pays the ultimate price for his criminal, murderous lifestyle by losing his daughter in the same violent way he conducted his business affairs. In the end there were no heroes and that was the really clever part of the Godfather.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hells teeth!......now we know.......Own business. Flash new BMW. Only out of town for one day to Wales.

Bloody 'ell...........RLT......the Big Boss Of Bridlington.

Never mind Treble X..........it's Treble B.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah just call me Don Roy, :laugh:


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Forgive me Don Roy,

I bought a watch from Ernest Jones...

Blam Blam.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ernest Jones !, You need help Eric.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Love the Sopranos, along with Six Feet Under. The Americans certainly make better programmes of this genre than us at present.

Poor Tony, feeling the effects of the economic downturn.

I would love to shag his doctor. A bit hefty but comfy. I remember her in Medicine Man with Sean Connery.

Peter


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

:jawdrop1: :jawdrop1: :jawdrop1:


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Any one else out there watch this? (Channel4)

I think it is superb, there isn't a bad actor /actress in it, it is so well cast, and the script is just in a different league from anything produced in the UK.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it is brilliant,


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It never fails to surprise me.

Very violent at times even for 11pm on Ch4. It must also have the highest swearing rate going... all essential to the plot though







.

PS If any of you are ahead of the episodes on Channel 4 please don't give anything away re future episodes


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Anbody watch this ?
> 
> New series starts tonight. I love mafia films. Godfather is probably my favorite film or films I should say.


 Binge watching it now, got all the series on DVD and watch it a couple of times a year, best TV series ever made, nothing comes close


----------



## yeu273 (Aug 25, 2020)

Love the sopranos, used to drink whiskey, eat honey roasted peanuts and watch the show!


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Holy thread revival. Yeah it was a great series, that ending though....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There's a podcast series running currently presented by Michael Imperioli (Christopher) and Steve Schirripa (Bobby) - if you are a fan well worth a listen

https://talkingsopranos.simplecast.com/ it's also on Youtube.com


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That was one I could never get into...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That was one I could never get into...


 It is difficult at first, it is like a 96 hour movie rather than a TV series, you have to start at Series 1 episode 1 and watch it in sequence otherwise it doesn't make sense, but yes it's not for everyone.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The soundtrack throughout was absolutely brilliant and well chosen.


----------

